
Bacteria Invade Antibiotics and Transform into Superbugs - ISL
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/09/08/492965889/watch-bacteria-invade-antibiotics-and-transform-into-superbugs?
======
YeGoblynQueenne
I just hope the researchers had a flamethrower at hand at the end.

